# Long range coyote hunting



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I just discovered this YouTube channel yesterday and almost watched all of these guys (the dartman and the neighbor!) video uploads of them hunting coyotes long range. It's pretty spectacular the accuracy they have and thought I would share with everyone here.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

That's what you get from a 338 lol bad ass round


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Don't know where that was shot, but it looks like a whole lot of Kansas that I drove across! Incredible marksmanship.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Don't know where that was shot, but it looks like a whole lot of Kansas that I drove across! Incredible marksmanship.


They are in Canada, and yes it sure is!


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing spectacular I've killed yotes at over 1500 yds many times with a .308. A 1000 yd shot for us is common where I live. Longest shot I made was 1700 plus yds. Yes over 1 mile.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Rabbeye said:


> Nothing spectacular I've killed yotes at over 1500 yds many times with a .308. A 1000 yd shot for us is common where I live. Longest shot I made was 1700 plus yds. Yes over 1 mile.


Sorry, but I call BS! Just saying.  And who is "us"?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

dugworm said:


> Sorry, but I call BS! Just saying.  And who is "us"?


I don't normally call people out but I'm with you here. No way 1500 yds with a .308, and no way 1700 yds. plus with anything civilian. You would probably not hit a barn wall at that range much less a dog. Why would anyone even make a claim like that.


----------



## Rabbeye (Oct 28, 2013)

Think what you want peepawsmith. Reason someone would make a claim like that is because they can and did. In fact many times. Some are better shots than others is all I can say. And yes my gear is civilian whatever that means.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I do have a couple of questions. You said 1000 yd shots are common where you live. Where is that, generally? What kind of rifle and scope do you have? Do you hand load? What's your rate of success? 

I'm a fair shot, and have shot through the same hole many times at 100 yds with my .243 Win, but I make no claim at proficiency at longer yardages, since they simply don't present themselves where I am. 

And civilian means it's not military. Military snipers are presented with "match grade" rifles, load their own ammo, and weigh their powder charges out to the individual particle.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

BS


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Shananegans! He must know my buddy that claims that he has his .17 sighted in for 1000 yards and has also killed a Timber Wolf just north of Newark Ohio


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

If you have access to those kinds of ranges it can be done no doubt. Assuming trigger control and fundamentals are right, it's all about knowing what the round will do so you can dial it in. If you research you will find many not just claiming but showing 1000 yard proficiency with "civilian" calibers. I don't know rabbeye nor do I say for certain he isn't exaggerating, but I'm not going to call someone out for something that has been done. It's very much possible. Also at that kind of range there's a fair chance you could even dial in on a coyote because they have no clue what's happening.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

1000 + yard shot hunting doesn't appear to intelligent IMO. I do wonder what caliber rifle as not many will reach beyond a mile accurately and definitely not under normal hunting conditions. .50 cal, .338? Hmmm, juries out on this one so far....


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

A .308 at 1500 yards drops 18 feet if zeroed at 100 yards. Hmmmmm


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

And what's the wind drift and spin drift at 1500 yards?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Rabbeye said:


> Think what you want peepawsmith. Reason someone would make a claim like that is because they can and did. In fact many times. Some are better shots than others is all I can say. And yes my gear is civilian whatever that means.


peepaw? You called me "peepaw", really? I had felt a bit bad about calling you out originally but I now that I know I'm dealing with a kid I no longer feel so bad. Not because you are a kid and have no idea what type of gun and round is required to hit anything at 1700 plus yards, but because you called me "peepaw".


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I would not make that claim online because I have no way of proving it unless it was captured as some sort of record and highly publicized. That being said, a 308 will and can shoot to those distances. To say it is incapable is not realistic. Is it the proper caliber to put on game at those distances, in my opinion no. My buddy put his Savage Model 12 6.5 creedmoor on steel at 1 mile this last summer. We have the same rifle and spent most of the summer developing loads. He beat me to one mile. Good shooting guys. When I get a 1000 kill it will be on film so I can prove it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Not saying a mile killing shot being successful on a standing yote is not possible with the right equipment and most of all, the right person behind the trigger, but common practice...I have my doubts. Disregarding the obvious need for proper equip. and excellent marksmanship skills needed, there are just so many other variables that come into play. Terrain, wind, thermals, temperature,humidity etc.etc.
A thousand to twelve hundred yds is just not a shot the average 'Joe' is gonna do everyday on a consistent basis with civilian equip. and factory loads. Let alone a mile or better.
But much respect to those that can...AND...enjoy it while your eyes will let you...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

From Sniper Central : the Army considers 800 meters max effective range. The Marines 915m (1000 yds) !
That being said....awesome if you can pull it off .


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

M R DUCKS said:


> From Sniper Central : the Army considers 800 meters max effective range. The Marines 915m (1000 yds) !
> That being said....awesome if you can pull it off .


That's right, and that is for trained snipers with all of the finest equipment and a spotter. 1000, 1500, or especially 1700 plus yards on a coyote with a .308 is just an absurd claim. Sorry, it just is.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Outside 250 yards, the .308 performance becomes questionable, then downright poor as distances stretch. Why? It has poor wind-bucking ability, low velocity, rainbow trajectory and low energy.


Roscoe


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

PapawSmith said:


> That's right, and that is for trained snipers with all of the finest equipment and a spotter. 1000, 1500, or especially 1700 plus yards on a coyote with a .308 is just an absurd claim. Sorry, it just is.


I think many that talk about shooting at 1000yds have never even looked through a scope at a sure measured 1000yds. let alone attempted a shot. Maybe if they did a little research they wouldn't make some of the statements they make.

There's a club up in PA called the 1000yd club that is very interesting. When I was in my teens, I had the privilege of meeting a few members of this club when dad went up there for a shoot. One guy I remember was an x sniper out of the military that was a current PA Tactical Unit LEO at the time. He really impressed me with his knowledge and especially some of his equip. I sit while eating dinner with all these experienced long range shooters and listened to these guys talk about the different aspects of shooting and was really fascinated. They each had their own little quirks and routines. They used terms, rules of thumbs and had different formulas I had never heard of and surely didn't know what most of it meant. As a very young man, that had been around shooting all my life thanks to dad traveling to shoots all over, I thought I new a little bit about shooting.
Left there without a doubt in my mind that I didn't know squat.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ODNR3723 said:


> I would not make that claim online because I have no way of proving it unless it was captured as some sort of record and highly publicized. That being said, a 308 will and can shoot to those distances. To say it is incapable is not realistic. Is it the proper caliber to put on game at those distances, in my opinion no. My buddy put his Savage Model 12 6.5 creedmoor on steel at 1 mile this last summer. We have the same rifle and spent most of the summer developing loads. He beat me to one mile. Good shooting guys. When I get a 1000 kill it will be on film so I can prove it.


No one said the equipment was incapable. We were questioning the shooter who claimed that 1000+yd kills, out to 1700yds, on targets of coyote size were, as fastwater pointed out, "common practice". 



fastwater said:


> Not saying a mile killing shot being successful on a standing yote is not possible with the right equipment and most of all, the right person behind the trigger, but common practice...I have my doubts. Disregarding the obvious need for proper equip. and excellent marksmanship skills needed, there are just so many other variables that come into play. Terrain, wind, thermals, temperature,humidity etc.etc.
> A thousand to twelve hundred yds is just not a shot the average 'Joe' is gonna do everyday on a consistent basis with civilian equip. and factory loads. Let alone a mile or better.
> But much respect to those that can...AND...enjoy it while your eyes will let you...


And speaking of "common practice", where in Ohio does one go to practice shooting at those ranges? Camp Perry? I don't think even they can accommodate mile long shots. I thought their range was limited to 1000yds. Since rabbeye did a "hit and run", and didn't see fit to respond to any of my questions, one is left to wonder.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Try Thunder valley in kimbolten ohio.


buckeyebowman said:


> No one said the equipment was incapable. We were questioning the shooter who claimed that 1000+yd kills, out to 1700yds, on targets of coyote size were, as fastwater pointed out, "common practice".
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of "common practice", where in Ohio does one go to practice shooting at those ranges? Camp Perry? I don't think even they can accommodate mile long shots. I thought their range was limited to 1000yds. Since rabbeye did a "hit and run", and didn't see fit to respond to any of my questions, one is left to wonder.


----------



## Jon Yenulonis (Feb 9, 2014)

My son lives out west. He has a military FN Rifle in .308, with a Leupold tactical 6 x 24 ( I think), scope. He occasionally shoots at 1000 yards. It can be done as I've witnessed him putting his shots in maybe a 20" circle at that range. BUT, everything has to be just right. Wind, barometric pressures, temperatures, and all kinds of other factors. Plus, not right out of the case either. He has to warm up a bit. But I have seen him do it.

Jon


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Jon Yenulonis said:


> My son lives out west. He has a military FN Rifle in .308, with a Leupold tactical 6 x 24 ( I think), scope. He occasionally shoots at 1000 yards. It can be done as I've witnessed him putting his shots in maybe a 20" circle at that range. BUT, everything has to be just right. Wind, barometric pressures, temperatures, and all kinds of other factors. Plus, not right out of the case either. He has to warm up a bit. But I have seen him do it.
> 
> Jon


And that's kind of the point isn't it? One poster here claimed to do it all the time like it was nothing! Other posters questioned him, and he pulled the disappearing act. I have no doubt that certain people are willing to invest the time, money, and patience necessary to hone such a skill. But that is hardly a "dime a dozen" phenomenon! And a 20" circle will miss plenty of 'yotes!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> And that's kind of the point isn't it? One poster here claimed to do it all the time like it was nothing! Other posters questioned him, and he pulled the disappearing act. I have no doubt that certain people are willing to invest the time, money, and patience necessary to hone such a skill. But that is hardly a "dime a dozen" phenomenon! And a 20" circle will miss plenty of 'yotes!


...and claimed of killing yotes even further at 1500yds with his PB being over1700yds. With a .308 no doubt. 
Now I'm not one to doubt a mans word and I'm very leery about saying something can't be done...but I have been known to put a few $'s on the table and be willing to drive a long way to witness a shot such as that. Only being a mediocre shot myself when I had good eyes, but loving to watch an expert at their craft, those few $'s would be worth the price of admission to watch an over mile long shot that most people will never see in person in their lives.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fastwater said:


> ...and claimed of killing yotes even further at 1500yds with his PB being over1700yds. With a .308 no doubt.
> Now I'm not one to doubt a mans word and I'm very leery about saying something can't be done...but I have been known to put a few $'s on the table and be willing to drive a long way to witness a shot such as that. Only being a mediocre shot myself when I had good eyes, but loving to watch an expert at their craft, those few $'s would be worth the price of admission to watch an over mile long shot that most people will never see in person in their lives.


Yes, exactly! If you can really do it, it ain't bragging! And I admire people who have invested the time, money, and effort to hone such skills. But, I have little patience for braggarts who make one lucky shot, and then think that such an accomplishment is now "easy"!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> Outside 250 yards, the .308 performance becomes questionable, then downright poor as distances stretch. Why? It has poor wind-bucking ability, low velocity, rainbow trajectory and low energy.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Based on what facts? I am pretty much discrediting everything you just said. I know people that own and load .308 specifically for sub 2" groups at 1000 yards. With enough retained energy transfer to target to make a yote evacuate itself upon impact


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

buckeye dan said:


> Based on what facts? I am pretty much discrediting everything you just said. I know people that own and load .308 specifically for sub 2" groups at 1000 yards. With enough retained energy transfer to target to make a yote evacuate itself upon impact


BD

Somebody always know somebody that can do the improbable. Good for U. Let's C some video of those 1000yd. Yote kills. Anybody??


Roscoe


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Did I every tell you guys about the red squirrel I put a head shot on at 300 yards with my daughters pink Red Rider? Clean pass through I tell ya!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shaun69007 said:


> Did I every tell you guys about the red squirrel I put a head shot on at 300 yards with my daughters pink Red Rider? Clean pass through I tell ya!


 I thought it was 375yds.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

All I know is dartman and the neighbor have a great channel and it's enjoyable to see the shots they place! That was what this original post was regarding until someone had to say no big deal I do that all the time, and if you go back through that posters threads you will find they tend to troll here with comments on other threads. Consider this thread closed.

<closed>


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

bobk said:


> I thought it was 375yds.


Its was only 300 yards but up hill both ways. DEEEEP snow too. To an untrained eye I could see thinking it was 375 but with the angle of slope and the lunar conditions vertigo can set in a bit. LOL!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Roscoe said:


> BD
> 
> Somebody always know somebody that can do the improbable. Good for U. Let's C some video of those 1000yd. Yote kills. Anybody??
> 
> ...


Sorry, no videos that I am aware of made by people I know coyote hunting. You are welcome to come out to Rayner's Shooting Range for a long range rifle match where you will see many people capable of making 1000 yard shots on coyote sized targets all day. And they can replicate those results over and over. I will admit that many of the guys are getting away from the .308 but many of them started there. Here is the schedule: http://www.raynersrange.com/schedule/schedule2016.html


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

buckeye dan said:


> Sorry, no videos that I am aware of made by people I know coyote hunting. You are welcome to come out to Rayner's Shooting Range for a long range rifle match where you will see many people capable of making 1000 yard shots on coyote sized targets all day. And they can replicate those results over and over. I will admit that many of the guys are getting away from the .308 but many of them started there. Here is the schedule: http://www.raynersrange.com/schedule/schedule2016.html[/
> 
> Thanks for the info Dan. I'd be getting away from the .308 as well for a 1000 yd. shot as I said B4. Good Luck.
> 
> ...


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

308 is a poor choice for 1000 yard shoots. It is very capable of them though. The poster with the 1,200 yard kill is B.S.'n. However to say "civilian" equipment is not able to achieve 1,700 yards is far, far from the truth. Just a quick example, A swiss army K31 made the world record open sight shoot at 2,240 yards. That's a rifle that started production in 1933. If you really want to shoot long range there is a ton of stuff to learn and understand, but the equipment doesn't have to be expensive, that's a misnomer. Thunder valley does have a one mile range.


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

years ago i watched some of the best at camp perry shooting M1 at 1000 yds at a large target and a lot
got maggies drawers. That being said they were shooting at a known 1000 yds.
any one shooting yotes at 1500 to 1750 should contact the army. You would be a prime candidate to
be come a black hat if you can prove it.

I shot a groundhog so far away that when I got to it I found out it was a buffalo


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Did any of you even bother to watch the videos? They take out a coyote at 1860. These guys are shooting them at these ranges all the time. Just watch the video evidence.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

winguy7 said:


> 308 is a poor choice for 1000 yard shoots. It is very capable of them though. The poster with the 1,200 yard kill is B.S.'n. However to say "civilian" equipment is not able to achieve 1,700 yards is far, far from the truth. Just a quick example, A swiss army K31 made the world record open sight shoot at 2,240 yards. .


The fact that the K31 round, very similar to a .308, was able to reach out that far is really quite remarkable. Only thing about it is that the target was an illuminated buffalo and it took the guy about 60 rounds before he got close and around 75 before he hit it in the leg as I recall. I watched the video of the shoot when I saw an earlier version of this gun for sale on this site recently, was interested, and wanted to research the 7.5x55 round a bit more. I have no problem with the special target as there is no other way you would ever see something even buffalo size at that distance, and I have no problem that the shooter took that many shots to just hit a part of it. My point is that 1500 yards being routine and even "1700 plus yards" at a dog with a .308 is absurd, and my comment about civilian gear is really supported by the fact that it takes 60+ chances with a round like this, by a professional shooter, with top grade ammo, to even come close in his record setting venture. You cannot shoot 60 times at a coyote, hit it once, and then call it "routine".
The OP had a very nice video about long shooting by a straight-up bad ass round, .338 Lapua, and then the thread went astray. The .338 Lapua is an amazing, and expensive, long shooter and I would love to own one. The 7.5x55 K31 is a nice shooter as well and there is a version of it for sale in the marketplace right now. I would love to have it too but, as nice as it looks, it is not worth three days of a pissed off wife i would have after I brought home another piece.
As nice as they all are, they will each only do so much. As some will do much more than others, none of them will ever do more than they are able to, according to the laws of physics.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

If the longest kill shot was 1860 yds I wonder what the longest wounding shot was or how many there were.

Why take shots at that range at any animal, Ego does funny things to some people.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

PapawSmith said:


> The fact that the K31 round, very similar to a .308, was able to reach out that far is really quite remarkable. Only thing about it is that the target was an illuminated buffalo and it took the guy about 60 rounds before he got close and around 75 before he hit it in the leg as I recall. I watched the video of the shoot when I saw an earlier version of this gun for sale on this site recently, was interested, and wanted to research the 7.5x55 round a bit more. I have no problem with the special target as there is no other way you would ever see something even buffalo size at that distance, and I have no problem that the shooter took that many shots to just hit a part of it. My point is that 1500 yards being routine and even "1700 plus yards" at a dog with a .308 is absurd, and my comment about civilian gear is really supported by the fact that it takes 60+ chances with a round like this, by a professional shooter, with top grade ammo, to even come close in his record setting venture. You cannot shoot 60 times at a coyote, hit it once, and then call it "routine".
> The OP had a very nice video about long shooting by a straight-up bad ass round, .338 Lapua, and then the thread went astray. The .338 Lapua is an amazing, and expensive, long shooter and I would love to own one. The 7.5x55 K31 is a nice shooter as well and there is a version of it for sale in the marketplace right now. I would love to have it too but, as nice as it looks, it is not worth three days of a pissed off wife i would have after I brought home another piece.
> As nice as they all are, they will each only do so much. As some will do much more than others, none of them will ever do more than they are able to, according to the laws of physics.


Your right, and the post did lead astray. Conversations can go many places, that's what makes them interesting. Just a side note for the sake of it, "not to be Mr. correct" is that the 7.5x55 GP-11 round that the k31 shoots is not actually 7.5x55. That was the earlier round that the 1898 rifles shoot. They just kept that designation because it was known. Not a good reason I know, but they did. Also the round isn't all that similar to a 308, another misnomer. Its closer to a 30-06 with better B/C than both 308 or 30-06. Still if we are comparing those three rounds I'd call the 308 a thousand yard round, and latter two 1200 yard rounds. Hell a .243 is a better common choice. Or zillions of other rounds. 7mm rem mag is good 1500-1700 round. Hence the name winguy7, Winchester (the company) and 7 rem mag are my favorite's.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

kayak1979 said:


> Did any of you even bother to watch the videos? They take out a coyote at 1860. These guys are shooting them at these ranges all the time. Just watch the video evidence.


Yep...ALL THE TIME. 
The video did not even suggest they shot yotes at 1860yds 'all the time'.

In fact, you need to go back and watch the vid. The 1860yds was their best. And they were obviously excited.


----------

